# How do sensors feel when they are surrounded by intuitives?



## Forest Nymph

Roslyn said:


> My parents are both intuitive. I find them a lot of work. I grew up with them and I feel intelligent enough to deal with them and constantly going on about what we/they/I could/should/would do. But I don't really want to. I'm not getting graded on this. I don't care.
> 
> Sometimes, like the situation described with the fangirling and shit, I'm uncomfortable. Getting excited over something that isn't actually happening isn't very exciting. Like I bought plane tickets and my parents lost their minds with excitement over what places I could see and what I would do while I was there and if I could... I started to get excited when I got to the airport. It looks like premature ejaculation to me, when people get excited before anything happens. We're all still talking about an idea here, right? Yes, we need to plan sometimes and consider possibilities. But make no mistake about it, it's work for me.


My mom is ESFP so does this never. My grandparents were also very strict SJs so I've mostly experienced this with professors. It's hard for me not to attribute it to middle class upbringings, like how can you possibly believe this? Then I remember my life in L.A. and Ns I knew in my life outside of academia, and how impossible I am just with Fi...then I get it. I waited my whole life to be around people who favored Fi in primary rather than tert, and who did Ni in something other than the inferior. I waited to not be called "crazy" for my insights, and for my ability to see in. I waited for these things. But as an ESTP that may have been particularly hard for you, I can't imagine you not wanting to punch an INTP. They're pretty bad, I'm not joking. My fave Phd profs are probs TJs.


----------



## Roslyn

Forest Nymph said:


> My mom is ESFP so does this never. My grandparents were also very strict SJs so I've mostly experienced this with professors. It's hard for me not to attribute it to middle class upbringings, like how can you possibly believe this? Then I remember my life in L.A. and Ns I knew in my life outside of academia, and how impossible I am just with Fi...then I get it. I waited my whole life to be around people who favored Fi in primary rather than tert, and who did Ni in something other than the inferior. I waited to not be called "crazy" for my insights, and for my ability to see in. I waited for these things. But as an ESTP that may have been particularly hard for you, I can't imagine you not wanting to punch an INTP. They're pretty bad, I'm not joking. My fave Phd profs are probs TJs.


I haven't wanted to punch people. I just want to stand... over there... while they get excited over... whatever it is they're excited about, because I'm not sure why an idea that may or may not be implemented is exciting. I might want it to happen, but... they're full out excited about something that is just as likely to never happen. 

So, so, so weird...


----------



## pwowq

Weirded out.

_ - I want two wood pieces of < but the second have to be mirrored.
- Um..... *thinking: wow, so he wants two exact same pieces c'mon man, seriously? are you THAT dumb?* ... no problem ._


----------



## contradictionary

Well, well, some sensors already testified their difficulties and challenges when being surrounded by N people. Which is very much understandable.

But when the scenario reversed, as most of the time happens, as some thread in this forum, they simply failed to see it as any problem at all.

Sensors are funny beings. Most only either can or want (or both) understand themselves. God bless their solipsism.

Intuitives are even funnier though.



_Sent sans PC_


----------



## ponpiri

My ISFx friend says she feels dumb. I always edit the way I speak and what we speak about around people like that.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Forest Nymph said:


> So how do I feel when surrounded by Ns? If they're FPs, I love them immediately, then they ruin my life with their stupidity.


Story of my life..


----------



## Sybow

Indifferent. If I don't understand it, I can always ask. If that doesn't help, I'll retreat into my own head.


----------



## Coburn

I rarely converse with more than two people at a time. Outside of a work project meeting, I'm not usually doing multi-way conversations.

The differences between intuitives and sensors are not that clear to me when meeting with people because there are many other things at play, such as confidence, introversion, hierarchy, expertise, desire, etc.

So if I've been surrounded by intuitives, I haven't noticed.


----------



## Mammon

Coburn said:


> I rarely converse with more than two people at a time. Outside of a work project meeting, I'm not usually doing multi-way conversations.
> 
> The differences between intuitives and sensors are not that clear to me when meeting with people because there are many other things at play, such as confidence, introversion, hierarchy, expertise, desire, etc.
> 
> So if I've been surrounded by intuitives, I haven't noticed.


Just so you know, I think you're a pretty cool person tbh. You seem very mature, which is cool.

I agree with him btw. I never stop to wonder about this stuff when I'm with people. It is never a concern of mine. All I do in social settings is feel the people out and react accordingly. If I can't relate/don't like them/feel they're fishy, I'll avoid them. If not, well, then not. Simple really. The olny people whom I bothered to type are people close to me for the sake f understanding them. Nothing else.


----------



## PiT

contradictionary said:


> Well, well, some sensors already testified their difficulties and challenges when being surrounded by N people. Which is very much understandable.
> 
> But when the scenario reversed, *as most of the time happens*, as some thread in this forum, they simply failed to see it as any problem at all.
> 
> Sensors are funny beings. Most only either can or want (or both) understand themselves. God bless their solipsism.
> 
> Intuitives are even funnier though.
> 
> 
> 
> _Sent sans PC_


Which I think is the key here. Situations where Intuitives are surrounded by Sensors are more common than the opposite, so Intuitives are generally more accustomed to handling the difficulties that this produces.


----------



## Coburn

Mammon said:


> Just so you know, I think you're a pretty cool person tbh. You seem very mature, which is cool.


Hey thanks, that's very kind of you to say. I can only hope you haven't explored the ESTJ subforum too much. I've definitely got some foot-in-mouth moments buried over there, haha. 



> I agree with him btw. I never stop to wonder about this stuff when I'm with people. It is never a concern of mine. All I do in social settings is feel the people out and react accordingly. If I can't relate/don't like them/feel they're fishy, I'll avoid them. If not, well, then not. Simple really. The olny people whom I bothered to type are people close to me for the sake f understanding them. Nothing else.


I'm generally of the same mind. I use MBTI for two things: 

1. When I want to bridge a communication disconnect with people. It's a way of changing up my approach to find how to connect with them on a better level. 

2. To better understand communication styles between myself and people who are close to me. It's definitely helped me stop looking at situations only from my perspective. It's also made me a fantastic questions-asker. 

I don't use MBTI as a tool to justify why others just don't get me, or why I feel outside/inside a group. There are many other reasons that occurs long before MBTI is relevant. 

At it's core, MBTI is a tool to connect. At least as I perceive it.


----------



## contradictionary

Coburn said:


> At it's core, MBTI is a tool to connect. At least as I perceive it.


Nice.

To connect. Connected.
Disconnected. Alienated.

_Sent sans PC_


----------



## Coburn

contradictionary said:


> Nice.
> 
> To connect. Connected.
> Disconnected. Alienated.
> 
> _Sent sans PC_


It's interesting how the first pair has a verb but there's none for the second pair.

Perhaps it should be:

To connect. Connected.
To disconnect. Alienated.

Although I suppose if we strove for true parallels, the bottom pair should read *To disconnect. Disconnected.* Since "alienated" implies an outside force rather than the byproduct of one's own choices.


----------



## contradictionary

Coburn said:


> It's interesting how the first pair has a verb but there's none for the second pair.
> 
> Perhaps it should be:
> 
> To connect. Connected.
> To disconnect. Alienated.


Maybe because people, however asocial, could not really and fully desire to disconnect. Hence, total lack of verb.

_Sent sans PC_


----------



## Coburn

contradictionary said:


> Maybe because people, however asocial, could not really and fully desire to disconnect. Hence, total lack of verb.
> 
> _Sent sans PC_


I would prefer to give people and their motivations more freedom rather than less.


----------



## Mammon

Coburn said:


> Hey thanks, that's very kind of you to say. I can only hope you haven't explored the ESTJ subforum too much. I've definitely got some foot-in-mouth moments buried over there, haha.


Haha, well, unless one lives on a mountain in Tibet in a lotus position 8 hours a day, I doubt anyone is near as perfect really  There's always room for growth. The difference being recognizing that there is and acting on it 




> I'm generally of the same mind. I use MBTI for two things:
> 
> 1. When I want to bridge a communication disconnect with people. It's a way of changing up my approach to find how to connect with them on a better level.
> 
> 2. To better understand communication styles between myself and people who are close to me. It's definitely helped me stop looking at situations only from my perspective. It's also made me a fantastic questions-asker.
> 
> I don't use MBTI as a tool to justify why others just don't get me, or why I feel outside/inside a group. There are many other reasons that occurs long before MBTI is relevant.
> 
> At it's core, MBTI is a tool to connect. At least as I perceive it.




Yeah, exactly. I think you're absolutely right. I also find it fun to see how people can be so different and why that is. It's enjoyable to me how everyone has their preferences and strong points/weak points.


----------



## Cherry

Look, the truth is, someone has to take that 'realist' role in any friendship/group/relationship. It's inevitable. I mean, she'll figure out herself in time if you guys aren't the right people for her. To be honest, I'm an 'intuitive' and I would probably say something like your friend said too...particularly if I couldn't relate to the topic of obsession. xD She's kinda right, it's probably pointless, but in saying that, the imagination is a grand place to explore!

Also, you never know, she could be one of the biggest dreamers out of all of you, and is DEEPLY REPRESSING it for whatever reason, and thus, she may be slightly envious about how you guys can all express it so openly.


----------



## JennyJukes

vinniebob said:


> sensors surrounded by XNTX
> :laughing:
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> good one



I'm drawn to NTs and get on really well one-to-one with INTx's. ENT's are a bit harder and more intimidating to me but I really enjoy being around NT's! It's just that I've felt that they're out of my league or that there's a barrier between us but once we get to know each other.. <3 


Roslyn said:


> My parents are both intuitive. I find them a lot of work. I grew up with them and I feel intelligent enough to deal with them and constantly going on about what we/they/I could/should/would do. But I don't really want to. I'm not getting graded on this. I don't care.
> 
> Sometimes, like the situation described with the fangirling and shit, I'm uncomfortable. Getting excited over something that isn't actually happening isn't very exciting. Like I bought plane tickets and my parents lost their minds with excitement over what places I could see and what I would do while I was there and if I could... I started to get excited when I got to the airport. It looks like premature ejaculation to me, when people get excited before anything happens. We're all still talking about an idea here, right? Yes, we need to plan sometimes and consider possibilities. But make no mistake about it, it's work for me.


I'm Si-dom and I think Se doms in general have a hard time with me because I don't get excited about the same things that they do, I get anxious about things I don't know about or high energy/adrenaline activities, I only get excited if it's something I really want or am passionate about, otherwise it's difficult for me to and I can come off as a spoil sport to Se users, even ENxJ's. People assume all sensors, S dominates in particular, must be really similar and thus get along well but it couldn't be further from the truth. I enjoy Se doms _because _they're so different to me in a good way.


As for me being a sensor and being around intuitives, it's not as simple as that. Like I say, high Se users and I often don't get along because I'm pretty much the opposite to them, not intuitives. I get along well with intuitives on the Fe/Ti axises, it's Te/Fi users I don't get along with. So NFJs an NTPs, great, NTJs and NFPs not so much. Though I have enjoyed watching some INTJs from the sidelines and wishing we could find a way to connect. When around NFPs it's the Fi and Te I can't relate to, rather than it being their Ne. I love Ne users.


----------



## TeamPB

Murderous impulsions, of course


----------



## ametan

Last year I joined a Meetup group that is mainly N's... and I LOVE it. I really feel my inferior Ni growing and stretching from the discussions that we have and my social needs are fulfilled by an informal extension afterwards where we go to a coffeehouse and just chat. They're so warm and accepting of my ideas and I never feel stupid with them. There's a large degree of respect for ideas and opinions. It's really a lovely group and I try to make time for it in my schedule (sometimes easier said than done). It's very much a priority for me.

That being said, I'm a more mature ESFP. I don't think that I would be as keen on these discussions and groups in my wilder youth. :rolling:


----------



## katnip

I've never been surrounded by N's so I wouldn't know... but I enjoy being around them. I get along well with both the INFP and INTP I know. The INFP always has a bunch of fun ideas, and the INTP always has interesting conversation topics, though I often don't know how to respond and just end up listening. Still good (and often hilarious) times together tho.

One thing though, that really irked me, was when an ENFx asked me about my dreams for the future. After I told them, they proceeded to tell me to "dream bigger!!!cmon!!" and I just fell quiet after that. It was kinda awkward. My dreams may be practical and realistic, but they make me genuinely happy, so the last thing I need is someone forcing me to dream bigger. I just wanna live my life.


----------



## Ziegel

This is about certain people I think I typed well (in 80% accuracy).


In my case - it depends (I love the "it depends" answer because it doesn't mean shit). Not all intuitives are the same. 

Being typed an "ultra-realist" - whatever that means - I feel weird when an *ENFP* tells me to focus on the spiritual world. Like what, I have to meditate? For how long and what technique do I have to use? What's in it for me? When I think of something as pointless, I don't do it. The NF friend is always talking about some spiritual world etc. I just don't get it and feel weird.

I know some *ENTP*s and some of them seem similar to me in the talkative part, but I think they overthink some situations too much. I just get that impression of them being almost whining. Nevertheless, if I manage to like an ENTP then I feel they have their heads in the clouds, but they're rationals in their weird way. Keep up the good work I guess.

I know one certain *ENTJ* and this person is the ultimate dictator, but rational so I'll take the orderly behaviour because in the end I get what I want. Or a common goal at least. Word magic. I like rational people.

I have good contact with an *INTJ* I know. Spending time together on pissing other people off for fun. I don't see the Typical Conspiring Intuitive in that person, we have fun and it's all fine. Stupid jokes etc.

I can't understand the *INFP* idealist I know most of the time. Total opposites, an idealist altruist etc. Also no rational arguments from him in a discussion. Still I let him live because why not (and how did that sound lmao)


----------



## Mammon

Hicks said:


> Depends on the individuals


Seriously. No one gives a fuck about your type. Some are interesting and others are plain annoying and obnoxious - as per every individual.


----------



## Rascal01

Within a family or in a social setting this may not be a big deal. After all, you can just walk away from most situations should they not be to your liking.

In the workplace it is quite another story.

I worked for a national level organization with an international mission. Responsibilities ranged from long term management to resolving or preventing life or death incidents, all accomplished on a global scale. The responsibilities were substantial, the work environment could be intense.

The employees were bright folks and egos abounded. Arrogance was commonplace and people could be difficult. Certain fields were dominated by intuitives, who generally called the shots overall. Other areas, usually specialty and technical areas, were primarily populated by sensors. There was clearly an organizational predominance of intuitives. The organizational pecking order placed intuitives above sensors.

Over time the two groups became mired in uncooperative behavior and were contemptuous if each other. Often coming together to resolves urgent and critical matters, cooperation declined and was both reluctant and minimal. Progress was negatively impacted. Situations to be addressed were often short fuzed and resolution was urgently needed. Accountability was at the senior national level. This inefficiency could not be permitted to go on.

Resolution was found by providing MBTI training to all employees across the span of their careers, and would be repeated every 2 to 5 years. The goal was to teach employees that given exactly the same information, different conclusions could/would be reached by different MBTI types. We learned that “the other guy” was not really an unreasonable jerk, they just saw things differently. The outcome was increased tolerance, a willingness to the other person out, and greatly enhanced cooperation in seeking a resolution. Problem solved.

By the way, sensors were annoyed with intuitives’ grand ideas delivered without a foundation or grasp of immediate reality. They provided no practical way to implement their ideas as a solution to the problem at hand. Intuitives, on the other hand, saw sensors as intellectual inferiors incapable of seeing the big picture, and best suited to handling the details needed to implement their ideas.

Nearly all of that went away as a new sense of teamwork developed. Employees now pulled together toward a common goal. Things generally improved across the board, thanks to MBTI training.

One a personal level, I know a few intuitives whose company I enjoy as we focus on mutual interests, not our differences. I do better with sensors overall and and generally prefer them to intuitives. I would be ill at ease and out of place surrounded by intuitives. This is not intended as a slight or slur, I simply prefer people more familiar with.


----------



## Ziegel

Exactly - MBTI is just a tool which can be used in a practical way to make something easier, like relations at work - nothing more. Some make a dogma out of it, some call it pseudoscience - but it isn't even science. It's just a curious, useful tool.


----------



## moue

I had some few college friends that got tested as NFs and NTs but I dont really remember being a talkative one as an ISTP. I usually mind my own business since I dont really have any opinion or memory of things they talk about. I usually talk when its about things that interests me or hobbies I mostly indulge in. But when its not, I have nothing to say. Its the same with childhood friends where most of them are extroverted S types. I never talked when I hanged out with them but I join them with the activities they do. They initiate and throw questions from time to time and I make small talk this way with them

On the internet I find theres a lot of Ns. I usually cant really join for the same reason. I usually feel left out and just go my own way when surrounded. I stay around for a bit and see if I can jump into the convo but I usually dont

Tl;dr Introverted sensor feeling odd one out sometimes


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Ziegel said:


> This is about certain people I think I typed well (in 80% accuracy).
> 
> 
> In my case - it depends (I love the "it depends" answer because it doesn't mean shit). Not all intuitives are the same.
> 
> Being typed an "ultra-realist" - whatever that means - I feel weird when an *ENFP* tells me to focus on the spiritual world. Like what, I have to meditate? For how long and what technique do I have to use? What's in it for me? When I think of something as pointless, I don't do it. The NF friend is always talking about some spiritual world etc. I just don't get it and feel weird.
> 
> I know some *ENTP*s and some of them seem similar to me in the talkative part, but I think they overthink some situations too much. I just get that impression of them being almost whining. Nevertheless, if I manage to like an ENTP then I feel they have their heads in the clouds, but they're rationals in their weird way. Keep up the good work I guess.
> 
> I know one certain *ENTJ* and this person is the ultimate dictator, but rational so I'll take the orderly behaviour because in the end I get what I want. Or a common goal at least. Word magic. I like rational people.
> 
> I have good contact with an *INTJ* I know. Spending time together on pissing other people off for fun. I don't see the Typical Conspiring Intuitive in that person, we have fun and it's all fine. Stupid jokes etc.
> 
> I can't understand the *INFP* idealist I know most of the time. Total opposites, an idealist altruist etc. Also no rational arguments from him in a discussion. Still I let him live because why not (and how did that sound lmao)


I think when ENFPs were young, they tend to be more detached from their body, in a spiritual sense of the word. They sometimes feel resentful of being stuck in a human body because having to live as a human being has some form of weaknesses such as having to remember when to eat, sleep; etc. Another thing is that as a human being, you have already been assigned to a specific gender, specific body type, specific strength;etc.. All of these hinders the ENFPs ideals of what they want out of life. The want to live in spiritual freedom that this world is unable to provide. I feel for them to a certain extend. I don't like to be put into any stereotypical box and stay there just because that's how it is and it has always been that way. 

As they get older and mellowing down, they feel that they need to take care of themselves. Eat good whole food, excercise and as you've mentioned meditate. They'll get more in touch with their Te-Si.


----------



## Lord Thanksalot

I know people can be different, and I have the convenience of being adaptable.
Usually ISTPs and INTJs would think very differenly, but when they grow up together, their humour seems to be of a kind no one else understands.
Yet with the other INTJ who introduced me to the MBTI, he can be intriguing, while sometimes plain boring too. But since we're both introverts, it's good to both have our time for ourselves. I like his humour, he doesn't always like mine.
But sometimes I feel like Intuitives only live for tomorrow, therefore never actually enjoy life, except if enjoying life is planning and having ideas, even these ideas extend to far beyond their lifespan? It sounds noble to me, but a waste of youth.

Then there's the INFJ friend with whom I can share some stories and vice-versa, and my twin INFP sister with whom I almost never fight, but stereotypically she can say 'I missed you so much' or 'you really hurt me', but at the same time really against bullshit. Not that Intuitives preach bullshit, but I'd think they'd be more tolerant of this, except our brother did preach alot of crap and was quite a burdon to us all, so nurture can have quite an influence here.


----------



## Bunniculla

feysand said:


> We do really love her and I know she loves us too but I can't help but think maybe we're not the ideal type of people for her?


Do you think because of the possibility that the group isn’t the ideal type for her, that one day she might leave/you guys might leave her? Or do you think it could work? What would be most likely?

Anyway, how do I feel when surrounded Intuitives? I feel different but fascinated. I find them to inspiring and interesting. I easily feel this way about Sensors as well though. I guess overall, I don’t find the inherent differences to be significant enough to be the cause of friendship or no friendship.


----------



## PathSeeker

There's nothing astonishing or out of place about them. The ones I've confirmed to be intuitive were quite a lot like me. We shared interests. The person I've had most conflict with was an ISTJ. Too focused on the practicality of things...

(Edit: I think that's a Te thing. Because this can be generalized to ExTJs and IxTJs, who are the Te doms and auxs if I remember correctly.)


----------



## glittercloud

Acadia said:


> I have a bunch of intuitive friends and family members. I get along really well with them.
> But there's one really distinct place I clash with high Ne-users in general. They'll talk about things they _want_ to do - goals and dreams - and it's almost like they're content with them being dreams. So that's where I start giving insensitive advice for them - you want something, find a way to do it. And ultimately that's where the arguments start (they pull the 'but what if x y z' and me, 'you won't know until you go for it.') It's almost like the statement "I want xyz" means something different to Ne and Se.
> 
> tldr; Se and Ni help me to see opportunities and realize goals; eg carving my own path in the wildlife field; or getting to travel by taking field jobs in different locations across the country.
> 
> That said, xNFJ and xNTJ friends and I level with each other. It's less tricky.


This is partially why I lean towards not having Se in my stack. Because to me, a dream is beautiful in itself. Just having something to tuck into yourself, a fire in your heart, a chance that tomorrow can offer, is lovely. I don't feel I need to take steps to bring something to life-except there was one time my mom wanted to retransform our fireplace, and I kept urging her to begin because I was feeling so inspired and wanted to envision its transformation. Maybe then I do have Se? It's just so confusing. I don't feel I need to take steps to become an author or a psychiatrist or change the world, I simply keep the glimmers of hope in my heart and cradle them, and that feels good enough for me, with the belief that I can conquer them someday. But I'm not quite sure.


----------



## Purle

Personally, I interact well with intuitives. Both sensors and intuitives just need to have the patience to understand the other's perspective. I don't think type is a major factor. It *can *be, but other factors affect the interaction more. It could depend on the topics of the conversation, it could be a maturity thing, it could be that the person is mentally preoccupied, etc.

I have a friend group consisting of me (ESTP), ESFP, INTP, and 2 INFPs. We're always talking about different things together and try to understand the perspective that the other person is coming from. One time our INTP friend was talking about habits and how it connects to mindfulness. My ESFP friend and I were always giving real-life examples to see if we understood what he was saying accurately, and our INFP friends would chime in from time to time. We all were just expanding and refining until we were out of ideas. I would credit our successful interactions on our ability to come into a conversation without any heavy judgments.

However, I've had 1 major negative interaction with an intuitive and it's with an ENFJ that I grew up with. I think the main conflict was with his high Fe, although the Fe-Ni combo made him more unbearable to me


----------



## TeamPB

Purle said:


> Personally, I interact well with intuitives. Both sensors and intuitives just need to have the patience to understand the other's perspective. I don't think type is a major factor. It *can *be, but other factors affect the interaction more. It could depend on the topics of the conversation, it could be a maturity thing, it could be that the person is mentally preoccupied, etc.
> 
> I have a friend group consisting of me (ESTP), ESFP, INTP, and 2 INFPs. We're always talking about different things together and try to understand the perspective that the other person is coming from. One time our INTP friend was talking about habits and how it connects to mindfulness. My ESFP friend and I were always giving real-life examples to see if we understood what he was saying accurately, and our INFP friends would chime in from time to time. We all were just expanding and refining until we were out of ideas. I would credit our successful interactions on our ability to come into a conversation without any heavy judgments.
> 
> However, I've had 1 major negative interaction with an intuitive and it's with an ENFJ that I grew up with. I think the main conflict was with his high Fe, although the Fe-Ni combo made him more unbearable to me


heh, I've been talking to some ISTP guy for weeks, as an ENxP, we're not so different. I'm not some crazy ass ideas generator and he's not some cold ass guy who's pissed by my scattered brain, ideas etc...
I guess you're wrong, mate. Not all ESFPs are stupid bimbos who only think about sex, parties and instagram. Not all INTJs are cold, mental jerks who will kill your mom if as a teacher, you give them a B. There are some inbetweens. Now if you're just talking about interests, hobbies...maybe some are more stereotypically S and some stereotypically N, but you can find S in a N world and N in a S world. That's what makes the world soooooooo beautiful amirite : ))))))))))))))))


----------



## batteonde

TeamPB said:


> he's not some cold ass guy who's pissed by my scattered brain, ideas etc...


You sure about that buddy?


----------



## tanstaafl28

I don't know, but it would be a fun experiment. I imagine they'd feel overwhelmed by the impractical theories and lack of details being bounced around them.


----------



## dulcinea

I mean, if you get me and my fiance, you could get a mixed bag of things, but generally we consider the conversational preferences of the people we include in our conversations. I generally enjoy talking about more sensory things like food, music, plants, various skills, exchanging anecnotes, etc. I've spent so much time surrounded by sensors, I've learned how to take my abstract ideas and weave them into sensory topics with people or in settings where I feel more comfortable, such as with long time friends or family members.
But if it's someone with whom I don't have that level of comfort yet, I'll generally just as the person questions, to get a feel for their thoughts and opinions and what things they enjoy doing. I can very easily cater the conversation around the preferences of others, because I take a great deal of interest in nearly any topic.


----------



## dulcinea

tanstaafl28 said:


> I don't know, but it would be a fun experiment. I imagine they'd feel overwhelmed by the impractical theories and lack of details being bounced around them.


I'd specifically invite them to a sci-fi/fantasy world building brainstorming sessions. Brainstorming for the world building of my sci-fi world is where I generally speak of my most exotic N topics.


----------



## tanstaafl28

dulcinea said:


> I'd specifically invite them to a sci-fi/fantasy world building brainstorming sessions. Brainstorming for the world building of my sci-fi world is where I generally speak of my most exotic N topics.


Do their heads do this?


----------



## dulcinea

tanstaafl28 said:


> Do their heads do this?


Hahaha, idk, the only people irl that I talk about my world building with is my fiance, and he's a huge math, science and scifi nerd, good at speculation, so he can handle it.


----------



## tanstaafl28

dulcinea said:


> Hahaha, idk, the only people irl that I talk about my world building with is my fiance, and he's a huge math, science and scifi nerd, good at speculation, so he can handle it.


Feel free to bounce ideas off me. I love that shit!


----------

